# Extatosoma tiaratum food for the winter



## Engraver30 (Aug 18, 2007)

I just recently inhearated two of these specimines and I have plenty of food for them now, but any suggestions what I should feed them in the winter. I am very new to this species, so any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 18, 2007)

you still will be ble to find bramble over in the winter, little new growth will occur untill spring so have a scout about for ;large quantities


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 19, 2007)

Didnt u get my reply for your PM engraver?


----------



## Engraver30 (Aug 19, 2007)

No I did not get it, I just checked my messages again and there was nothing, but any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 19, 2007)

b4sterd computer, sorry for that then, basicly what randy said, the bramble would of died off a bit down to a small quarntity in the midle of a bush, they also eat oak and eucalyptus, how does eucalyptus over winter?


----------



## Engraver30 (Aug 19, 2007)

Randy and Morpheus,

Thanks for your help. The guy that gave me these Extatosoma tiaratum is a hortoculturast and he told me yesterday if I need him to grow anything for these bugs over the winter he could put it in his green house.

I really appreciate your help. I have always liked Pray Mantids, but never gave much thought to Stick insects until now. Now I am torn between which I like better. Anyway, are there any sites you could recommend that I could go to to get some more info on these wonderful creatures.

Thanks


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 21, 2007)

its uk based but sticktalk (i dont use it so ull have to search for the url


----------



## Engraver30 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks again Randy


----------



## captainmerkin (Sep 10, 2007)

I am feeding mine on standard rose and brambles when I can get it... they wont touch eucalyptus anymore for some reason.

great animals love them, just had my male turn adult right on same day as female!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 3, 2007)

Engraver30 said:


> Randy and Morpheus,Thanks for your help. The guy that gave me these Extatosoma tiaratum is a hortoculturast and he told me yesterday if I need him to grow anything for these bugs over the winter he could put it in his green house.
> 
> I really appreciate your help. I have always liked Pray Mantids, but never gave much thought to Stick insects until now. Now I am torn between which I like better. Anyway, are there any sites you could recommend that I could go to to get some more info on these wonderful creatures.
> 
> Thanks


Hello Engraver30,

I'd recommend the following website (click on the phasmid section):

http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/backyard_bugs.html

Peter is usually pretty good about answering phasmid questions too  He's raised about a hundred different species, though many aren't pictured on the website.

Peter


----------



## Ian (Oct 3, 2007)

Love the promotion peter :lol: 

I have never had a problem collecting bramble in the winter, it just goes a little black, and sometimes crispy.

I think privet and ivy are both available in the winter though as well.


----------



## Engraver30 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for all of everyones help.

I unfortunalty lost one of my ET's today, he had a very bad molt two weeks ago but he was doing fine. He just up and died.

On a happier note, my female laid her first egg last night. I am very excited even since she has not been with a male.

Thanks again

Tony


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 6, 2007)

I actually have the most trouble locating decent foodplants in the spring when the new foliage finally starts to thrive. Up until that point I can always find some decent last-season bramble (throughout winter), but as soon as the new fuzzy/light green foliage starts the old stuff goes black and dies off.

(yeah, you like that Ian?  ...too bad I can't sell or even really keep phasmids here in the US...oh, those glory days!)


----------



## Engraver30 (Oct 9, 2007)

Peter said:


> I actually have the most trouble locating decent foodplants in the spring when the new foliage finally starts to thrive. Up until that point I can always find some decent last-season bramble (throughout winter), but as soon as the new fuzzy/light green foliage starts the old stuff goes black and dies off.(yeah, you like that Ian?  ...too bad I can't sell or even really keep phasmids here in the US...oh, those glory days!)


Peter,

I talked to one of my cousins a few weeks ago that works for the USDA and he told me that he thought getting a permit to keep phasmids should not be too hard. He was going to look into that for me and let me know. If he gets me some info, I will forward it back to you.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 21, 2008)

Engraver30 said:


> Peter,I talked to one of my cousins a few weeks ago that works for the USDA and he told me that he thought getting a permit to keep phasmids should not be too hard. He was going to look into that for me and let me know. If he gets me some info, I will forward it back to you.


So... any info?


----------

